# 24 days of flower..wat u think?



## sillysara (Apr 26, 2008)

these are two of my 7 hydro plants passion#1 fem seeds ther actully outdoor seeds i asked for indoor:hairpull: ..they seem not to be flowering as good as the soil plants ther is 1 or two doin better but most are like these.i have no problem with height so i dint do any lst they grew 3 times ther size since flower but have seemed to slowed growth a day ago, they look streached now and the bud sites are 3 or 4 inchs apart and the bud sites are as big as my index finger ..
im use'n sensi bloom part A + B..PH PH range's from 5.4 to 6 i try to keep it in the middle but the ph rise's 0.1 every water'n so durin photo period which is during the day it cud go from 5.4 to 6  i cant enter the room to adjust the PH ..but the ph may not be the problem..the lights im use'n are hps... 1 400 and 1 250...
first 3pics of the first plant and last 3 is of the other plant..
thanks for any advice


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice   They are stretched but at least you have buds. I guess sativa dominant strains stretch more, cause i had stretch on mine but none on my indica/sativa.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 26, 2008)

widowmaker said:
			
		

> Nice  They are stretched but at least you have buds. I guess sativa dominant strains stretch more, cause i had stretch on mine but none on my indica/sativa.


yep i shud of mentioned its a indica strain which makes her faster than stavia i think


----------



## smokybear (Apr 26, 2008)

I think she's looking great. Nice work. Going to be some big buds in the near future. Keep us posted on the gorgeous ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 26, 2008)

Lookin good but they look very thin and stretched.  Do you think they will be able to hold themselves up once the buds start to fill in?  What strain are they?


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh my bad,  i looked at the last pic only and it looked sativa to me, is it not a mix because they can have both types of leaves. You should have some nice buds soon


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 26, 2008)

i might suggest some of the stuff hal suggested to me. you  may know what it is..who knows.but its called carbo load and has a money back guarantee. the site for info on it is http://www.advancednutrients.com/landing_pages/carboload_powder_landing.html   It shows a powder form but it comes in a liquid form as well and it says its for plants that are being sluggish during flowering...kinda like a good ol kick in the a$$ to get things goin..i dont know..it might be worth checking into. socalhal uses it and says he loves the stuff.anyways,good luck girl


----------

